# Entered Apprentice.



## Brian Davis (Mar 5, 2017)

Got my first degree done, but with all the information given to me on day one, I honestly don't remember all of it.


----------



## Ripcord22A (Mar 5, 2017)

Congrats!  Amd that is totally normal!  No one remembers all of it

Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## goomba (Mar 6, 2017)

Congrats!  Welcome to the brotherhood.  It is 100% normal to not remember.  You will get there.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Mar 6, 2017)

Congratulations Brother. I remember very little of my own initiation. This is normal.


----------



## Bloke (Mar 6, 2017)

Congratulations Bro Brian! 
(I've been a bro for 10+ years and still dont "remember it all"... much less understand it all.... but it does not take that long to get the gist of things.. ) 
Welcome!


----------



## Brother JC (Mar 6, 2017)

Congratulations, Brother.
The first time you attend another Initiation you will have multiple "aha!" moments.


----------



## Brian Davis (Mar 7, 2017)

Thanks for all the encouragement. I really feel bad, because I can tell that a lot of time and effort went into it.


----------



## Bloke (Mar 7, 2017)

Brian Davis said:


> Thanks for all the encouragement. I really feel bad, because I can tell that a lot of time and effort went into it.


We put time and effort into it to pass the values along Bro. Maybe one day you will do the same... and you don't just do that in a lodge team, you do it in all aspects of life...


----------



## Roy_ (Mar 7, 2017)

> Thanks for all the encouragement. I really feel bad, because I can tell that a lot of time and effort went into it.

No worries. Initiations are roughly the same, so they didn't have to come up with everything for your initiation. AND you will attend many initiations in the years to come that THAT is when you start to remember things about your own and things will start falling into place.


----------



## Keith C (Mar 7, 2017)

Brian Davis said:


> Thanks for all the encouragement. I really feel bad, because I can tell that a lot of time and effort went into it.



Don't feel badly about it.  This is a big part of your initiation...Everyone who was there, was there JUST FOR YOU!  You didn't just join some group, you were made a Brother among Brothers.

You may never remember everything that happened, but you will, undoubtedly, learn to understand what it meant, and hopefully be there for the next brothers.


----------



## jav_mackey (Mar 7, 2017)

No worries brother. As you go through the catechism lessons more of what you learned will be recalled. Have a great journey. 


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## Warrior1256 (Mar 7, 2017)

jav_mackey said:


> No worries brother. As you go through the catechism lessons more of what you learned will be recalled. Have a great journey.


Exactly!


----------



## Huby M. Meadows III (Mar 10, 2017)

Brian Davis said:


> Got my first degree done, but with all the information given to me on day one, I honestly don't remember all of it.


I've been out of town for the last 2 months, but heading home this coming Tuesday. I'll be looking for a lodge to join when I get back. It'll be my first time to!


----------



## Warrior1256 (Mar 10, 2017)

Huby M. Meadows III said:


> I've been out of town for the last 2 months, but heading home this coming Tuesday. I'll be looking for a lodge to join when I get back. It'll be my first time to!


Good luck! Keep us posted.


----------



## grayflannelsuit (Mar 12, 2017)

Brian Davis said:


> Got my first degree done, but with all the information given to me on day one, I honestly don't remember all of it.



Congratulations brother! As far as understanding what you saw, don't sweat it. It was a blur for me too. I cannot recommend enough that you seek out a copy of "Introduction to Freemasonry" by Carl Claudy. There is one volume for each degree and it provides a ton of context for what you experienced.


----------



## Brian Davis (Mar 13, 2017)

grayflannelsuit said:


> Congratulations brother! As far as understanding what you saw, don't sweat it. It was a blur for me too. I cannot recommend enough that you seek out a copy of "Introduction to Freemasonry" by Carl Claudy. There is one volume for each degree and it provides a ton of context for what you experienced.



Thanks. I honestly being staying away from books and the internet, I don't want anything to spoil the experience.


----------



## grayflannelsuit (Mar 13, 2017)

Brian Davis said:


> Thanks. I honestly being staying away from books and the internet, I don't want anything to spoil the experience.



I took the same approach. My recommendation for the books, however, is to read each volume _after _your degree.


----------

